# Pictures of my Otos



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

not a good one but a pic of them


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

They are so cute aren't they? I have five in one of my tanks & I love it when they all line up on the glass together, or all five are each on a different leaf of the same plant.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I had 3 now I'm down to two cause they didnt get fed for a week. I'm thinking of getting 3 more. Or would 5 overdo it in a 55G? (they get algae wafers too)

And I'm thinking of getting 3 for my 29G


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

I have 5 in my 46 gallon tank and it's not too much at all. They get algae wafers. I've also seen them eat shrimp pellets.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I read somewhere 1 oto for every 5 gal, but I would not add more then 1 oto for each 10 gal of water, unless it is heavily planted. 3 in a 29 gal sounds good and 5 in a 55 gal. I have 2 in a 20 gal and they keep it spotless. I still feed them zucchini and algae wafers on the side.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

cool!


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Mine get zuccinni & algae wafer too, they love both. I tried a yellow squash this weekend but they seem to prefer the zuccinni. They also like frozen spinach leaves.


----------



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, most oto species are shoaling fish so feel free to take proper shoal even to smaller tank. I'd say about 15 gal is minimum for otos to keep water conditions good. 

Heres one of my otos (Hisonotus leucofrenatus). I have only 5 in my 24 gal, because I haven't found more of the same species.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Thapsus, he's very cool! Makes my ordinary ones seem bland.


----------



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

I thank you swimmers from her part. I bet she likes to hear she's cool. :mrgreen: Ordinary looking otos were bit too regular for me so I got something different. Not that Hisonotus leucofrenatus is rare but it's bit different anyway. I haven't had them long but I han already recommend them. Very nice otos.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Just found this thread. I don't have any catfish so I don't usually read this forum. I wanted to get some Hisonotus leucofrenatus, because a Catfish of the Month article on them suggested that they liked cool temperatures, and my big tank is unheated. However, none of the local shops had heard of them, so I got hillstream loaches instead. They are plenty cool fish in their own right, but still I'm jealous that you got a few of my first choice algae-eaters!


----------



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I have Gastromyzon loaches too. We seem to have same kind of fish taste. :mrgreen:


----------

